# backhoe teeth for my 48



## donanderson509 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I'm having a hard time finding replacement teeth for my Deere 48 .There are 100's of replacement teeth online but not the ones with the nipples to be forced into the indents on bucket .All the other ones need to be drilled or held on with pins Does anyone have a source?. .I'm having no luck thanks My local dealer ordered me some no go ..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Don,

See item 23 on attached parts diagram for a 48:

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/69939/referrer/navigation/pgId/270324131


----------



## donanderson509 (5 mo ago)

Thanks, I'll try it again ,We already did that per the diagram but they weren't what I needed ...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

P/N - PT10430 with shank ??









John Deere Tooth PT10430


Find John Deere Tooth PT10430 here. Shop for John Deere Tooth PT10430 and 400000 genuine John Deere parts online at Green Farm Parts.




greenfarmparts.com


----------

